# Birth Stools



## haze

I posted this is 3rd tri too

Does anyone have any experiences with birth stools? I've been thinking about my birth plan.
I don't want to be on my back at all, I want a water birth (midwife seemed a bit doubtful about it because of my bmi, she said it's up to the midwives on call) but if Im not allowed that I want to have a birthing stool. I can't lie down because my spd is awful and I can't even get on all fours so I think the stool thing would be the next best thing.
I was just wondering if anyone else had used one?


----------



## chuck

I think Mervs Mum is a birth stool fan...


----------



## Rhio92

I used a birth stool for about 5 mins whilst in labour... Personally, I didn't get on with it; it didn't make any difference to my pushing, ad was really uncomfortable. However, I know some women swear by them :haha: Good luck hun x


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol: Yes I am a birth stool fan!! my second and third babies were both born on birth stools. It's like being able to squat for as long as you like without hammering the gym to work on your thighs the whole pregnancy! Gravity is on your side and it opens the pelvis right up. Great for breathing babies out with no pushing required! :D


----------



## KandyKinz

I'm definitly a birth stool fan for first babies and subsequent babies who are taking longer then expected during second stage, though I find with alot of subsequent babies sometimes that increase in gravity can make them come a bit too fast. The last multip birth stool birth I attended I ended up literally catching the baby! Went from not being able to see any of the head at all to the whole 8lbs baby coming out in just one swoosh in just seconds with barely any pushing effort from the mom.


----------



## KittenKat

Used a birth stool last time around, even though it was a little uncomfy on my bum (even with extra preggers padding on it I still manage to have a boney bum) it helped a great deal, took the pressure off my OH's arms too as with DD1 he could hardly lift his arms above his shoulders after holding my weight in a squat.

So...
*Pros*

Less effort on your legs
Less pressure on birthing partner in support role
Opens everything up

*Cons*

Hurt my poor bum :haha:


----------



## haze

Im not sure if my hospital has one, I will ask. I can't afford to hire one though :(


----------



## Mervs Mum

No need to hire one. Your toilet is essentially a birth stool. At home births they are a great tool!


----------



## lousielou

Mervs Mum said:


> No need to hire one. Your toilet is essentially a birth stool. At home births they are a great tool!

Ah, someone else mentioned that to me - she said that during the birth, if you're feeling stressed out at all, take yourself off to the loo - you naturally relax everything while you're sitting there, and people don't tend to come in an nag you! She also suggested that a lot of women find the smallness of a bathroom comforting during labour, for some reason... Anyway, will keep it all in mind :D


----------



## haze

lousielou said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> No need to hire one. Your toilet is essentially a birth stool. At home births they are a great tool!
> 
> Ah, someone else mentioned that to me - she said that during the birth, if you're feeling stressed out at all, take yourself off to the loo - you naturally relax everything while you're sitting there, and people don't tend to come in an nag you! She also suggested that a lot of women find the smallness of a bathroom comforting during labour, for some reason... Anyway, will keep it all in mind :DClick to expand...

what if I have the baby on the loo ?! :shock:


----------



## chuck

We had a LOL a while back about using a camping toilet...
https://www.carandcamping.co.uk/shop/images/uploads/Field-Toilet-200-web.jpg

MM said remove the bag first but I reckon it's make a good baby catcher!


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol: so long as you're not on your own the MW will probably be fine with you on the loo until birth is imminent. Then you could stand to give birth or lean forward on to all fours. I'm very tempted to get a camping toilet but I don't know how much weight the safely bear! :lol:


----------



## haze

chuck said:


> We had a LOL a while back about using a camping toilet...
> https://www.carandcamping.co.uk/shop/images/uploads/Field-Toilet-200-web.jpg
> 
> MM said remove the bag first but I reckon it's make a good baby catcher!


That would NEVER take my weight hahaha.


----------



## chuck

i wouldnt feel too chuffed about having to poop on that in normal circumstances LOL!


----------



## Thumper

I like the idea of using the toilet. Means I don't have to keep traipsing upstairs every five mins to wee :) Then when I'm ready I can waddle downstairs to get in my pool for the final push as it were.
I think I'll pass on the camping toilet. No way would that hold anyone's weight!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I gave birth on a birthing stool. It really helped me push, obviously it's position that you're most used to pushing in :)


----------

